# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Piktura të ndryshme nga Llemadeo Dukagjini

## ALBA

Nga piktori dhe poeti LLemadeo
Titulli i piktures:
"Nepermjet te bukures te lexojme historine".

Cdo kujt kjo pikture do ti duket si dicka e thjeshte, nje lule me disa gonxhe ne te... Mirpo po te pyesim autorin se cfare ka dashur te tregoje me ato lule ?
Ai na spjegon : *Piktura ne pamje te pergjithshme paraqet pamjen e Kombit shqiptar, ku me trendafilat e thyer kam paraqitur trojet shqiptare te coptuara, te marra padrejtsisht nga shovinizmi i fqinjve tane... Troje dhe popull Shqiptar qe kane vuajtur dhunen shekullore, luftrat barbare qe kane tentuar ta zhdukin prej atyre territoreve. Por ne saje te SHBA dhe te demokracise Europiane atje u fitua liria dhe do te vendoset sipas vullnetit te popullit qe jeton ne ato troje.*
Nuk ka nevoje per koment me te gjate...

----------


## ALBA

Humanizmi dhe bamirsia ndjenja te pastra njerzore.
Nuk ka gje me te mire ne kete bote se te tregohemi human, bamires, ndihmues ndaj njerzve ne vuajtje dhe ndaj te mjerve.
Piktori LLemadeo na jep nje pikture te tille, ku shembelltyra e humanizmit ne formen e nje engjulli ushqen nje te mjere...
Simboli i humanizmit ne bote tashme eshte Shenjetorja shqipetare nena Tereze.
Le te kemi seicili sado pak nga ato ndjenja te saje humane.

----------


## ALBA

Princi i Dukagjinasve, Leke Dukagjini
I thirrur ndryshe, nga dyert e mbertrive te Europes e Mesdheut, si 
"Princi Engjull"
Riprodhim,
Autori i piktures : LL. D. (LLemadeo)

Shenim:Shume perflitet per figuren e Lek Dukagjinit, por pak e njohin jeten dhe vepren e tij si burr shteti, si intelektual i arsimuar ne dyert e Venecias se shekullit 14-te, si mendimtar, prijes luftrash kunder Osmanve, si bashkohes dhe bashkluftetar i Gjergj Kastriotit, si vazhdues i mbrojtjes se lirise dhe bashkimit te princave shqipetar me shume se nje dekade pas vdekjes se Gjergj Kastriotit.
Lek Dukagjini eshte autor i kodifilimit te zakoneve e traditave te popullit Shqiptar, duke thithur mencurine dhe kujtesen tradicionale te urtesise Shqiptare, ai formoj ligjet e para Shqiptare, qe i titulloj: "Kanuni" ,qe do te thote "Drejtesi per te gjithe njelloj". 
Ato ligje e bene te njohur dhe krejtsisht te vecante Kombin dhe popullin Shqipetar jo vetem ne vendet e mesdheut, por dhe ne dyert e perandorise Osmane, ku ajo nuk mundi te ja heqe kurre te drejten e rrespektimit te ligjeve te veta popullit Shqiptar. 
Ne saje te atyre ligjeve Kanunore, kombi Shqiptar ka shpetuar nga asimilimi kulturor, gjuhesor, apo dhe traditave Shqiptare si dhe vleravet te vecanta, sic jane : Nderi, Besa, Bujaria, Trimeria e shume te tjera qe pasqyrojne fisnikrine tradicionale Shqipetare.
Shenimi nga LLemadeo

----------


## ALBA

Shqiponja e Kastriotve.
Grafike e pikturuar nga LL. D. (LLemadeo)
Sipas origjinalit qe gjendet mbi varrin e te birit te Gjergj Kastriotit, Gjonit, ne Itali

----------


## ALBA

Heroi i Kombit Shqiptar, Gjergj Kastrioti "Skanderbeg".
I thirrur ndryshe nga dyert e mbertrive te Europes si "Princi "Dragua".
Pikture e piktorit te madh Shqiptar Spiro Xeka.

----------


## ALBA

Bombardimet ne vendet e Ballkanit, prej shovinizmit sllavo-serb.
Pershkrim i ngjarjeve 1992-1998 nga peneli i piktorit LLemadeo Dukagjini, piktura qe botohen per here te pare.

----------


## ALBA

"Kosova 1998" 
Titullohet kjo pikture nga autori LLemadeo.
Ashtu sic ndodhi ajo drame e fundit me popullin e Kosoves, aq tragjike dhe aq e dhimbshme, ku kosova si nje zane e bukur gllabrohet ne gojen e sllavo shovinizmit ndersa populli i pergjakur i vrare e i terrorizuar ne nje lakuriqsi pa mbrojtje e perkrahje lutet e therret per shpetim. E lutjet dhe dhembjen e popullit te Kosoves e degjoje zoti dhe SHBA. Te cilat nderhyne e ndaluan gjakderdhjen dhe shpetuan nje popull nga cfarosja qe po i behej. 
Gjate viteve 1998-1999-2000, nuk kane pranuar shume gazeta dhe revista shqiptare qe ta botojne kete pikture te derguar nga autori i saj si fotografi. Ndoshta nga frika, ndoshta nga servilizmi apo miqesite me ata qe nuk deshironin te publikonin ne ato vite asgje nga ajo situate...

----------


## ALBA

Portret, Gruaja shqiptare.

----------


## ALBA

Qershor 10, 2004 
Piktura nga LLemadeo 


Piktura titullohet: "COPTIMI I TROJEVE"

Autori LLemadeo, njihet tashme si nje autor krijues qe mban qendrime te guximshme e te mprehta dhe shume te rrepta ndaj zhvillimit te ngjarjeve ne Ballkan, ne trojet Shqipetare, ne Shqiperi, ku ai ne cdo kohe ka reagur me penelin e tij, me vargjet e tij dhe me analizat e tij publicistike ku ka parashikuar, paralajmruar, parandjere, denoncuar dhe treguar dhe rruget e mundshme per zgjidhje te problemeve...

Piktura eshte punuar nga autori ne vitin 1994, ne kushtet e nje azilanti ne muajt e pare te tij ne mergim. 

Autori e ka bere kete pikture ne formen e nje Harte te Ballkanit ku ne qender jane trojet Shqipetare te pergjakura nen kthetrat sllave e greke.
Ndersa Shqiperia si nje shtet i mbetur pas coptimeve loton me dhembje e rrethuar nga ajo pergjakje...loton coptimin e trojeve etnike Shqiptare nen ndikimin e fuqive te shteteve Europiane te fillimit te shekullit te 20-te.

Piktura ka nje qellim kritik per ate kohe dhe per te gjitha kohrat ndaj fuqive te atehershme dhe te sotme ne Europe dhe ne bote, ku jo vetem denoncon padrejtesite, por dhe therret per kujdes, per te mos ua shkelur te drejten e vetvendosjes popullit te Kosoves dhe as popullit Shqipetare ne pjeset e tjera etnike te coptuara...ku u duhet te u njihen lirite dhe te drejtat njerzore si popull e si njerz ne trojet e veta, pa i diskriminuar me, sic ka ndodhur deri me sot!

Duke u bazuar ne ato te verteta qe kane ndodhur qe ne fillimin e shekullit te 20-te, kur coptimi i trojeve Shqipetare u vendos nga fuqite e medha dhe u rivendos edhe nga shovinizmat sllave e greke, autori LLemadeo ka bere kete pikture si nje shenje revolte e piktorit, i cili nepermjet saj denoncon padrejtesite e kohve te vjetra dhe kohve moderne qe kane bere pazare dhe po tentojne te bejne pazare me trojet etnike Shqipetare dhe me popullin shqipetar ne ato troje!

Piktura se bashku edhe me disa te tjera, u eshte derguar disa here revistave e gazetave qe jane botuar ne gjuhen Shqipe qe ne vitin 1994, por asnjera prej tyre nuk kane pranuar qe ta botojne kete pikture as dhe te tjera te ngjashme me kete...

----------


## ALBA

Piktura nga LLemadeo 


Piktura titullohet "MARVESHJA"

Autori LLemadeo, njihet tashme si nje autor krijues qe mban qendrime te guximshme e te mprehta dhe shume te rrepta ndaj zhvillimit te ngjarjeve ne Ballkan, ne trojet Shqipetare, ne Shqiperi, ku ai ne cdo kohe ka reagur me penelin e tij, me vargjet e tij dhe me analizat e tij publicistike ku ka parashikuar, paralajmruar, parandjere, denoncuar dhe treguar dhe rruget e mundshme per zgjidhje te problemeve...

Piktura eshte punuar nga autori ne vitin 1994, ne kushtet e nje azilanti ne muajt e pare te tij ne mergim. 
Autori e ka bere kete pikture ne formen e nje karikature demonesh te cilet te shtrire mbi trojet Shqipetare bejne marrveshjen per coptimin e trojeve etnike Shqipetare duke e ndare ne dyshe edhe Shqiperine zyrtare... 

Ai e ka titulluar "Marrveshja", titull qe nen kupton marrveshjet e fshehta sllave e greke...duke u bazuar ne ato te verteta qe kane ndodhur qe ne fillimin e shekullit te 20-te, kur coptimi i trojeve shqipetare u vendos nga fuqite e medha dhe u rivendos edhe nga shovinizmat sllave e greke te cilat pas pushtimeve te trojeve Shqipetare Veri, Veri lindje dhe ne Jug, ata u perpoqen qe ta ndajne dhe Shqiperine ne dy pjese, me njeri tjeterin...

Kjo pikture eshte punuar si nje shenje revolte e piktorit, i cili nepermjet saj denoncon Demonet e kohve te vjetra dhe kohve moderne qe kane bere pazare dhe po tentojne te bejne pazare me trojet etnike shqipetare dhe me popullin shqipetar ne ato troje!

Piktura se bashku edhe me disa te tjera u eshte derguar disa here revistave e gazetave qe jane botuar ne gjuhen shqipe qe ne vitin 1994, por asnjera prej tyre nuk kane pranuar qe ta botojne kete pikture as dhe te tjera te ngjashme me kete...

Sic tregon autori: 

Sa here i pyesnja ne telefon, se perse nuk e publikuat ate pikture me emrin tim si autor dhe me komentin tim, duke i marre vete te gjitha pergjegjesite qe mund te pretendonte ndokush se ishte e gabuar domethenia e ksaj pikture?! Ata drejtues revistash e gazetash thonin se: "Nuk guxojme te botojme pamje qe denoncojne..." 
Valle te kete qene ai shkaku, apo ndonje arsye tjeter e pa arsyeshme?! Ne nje kohe kur atehere ato revista apo gazeta mbusheshin me fotografi femrash lakuriqe dhe fotografi te takimeve te sllobodanit me politikane te tjere Europiane apo ballkanas... (fjalet e autorit LLemadeo)

Ne vitin 1997 autori i ka ekspozuar pikturat ne nje ekspozite te vogel ne mergim ne vendin ku jeton dhe per cudi, asnje i huaj apo emigrant Shqipetar nuk i kritikuan si gjera te tepruara por i lavderuan si nje qendrim i mprehte dhe mjaft me vend i autorit per situaten ne ballkan, si dhe per gjendjen e aktualitetin Shqipetar... 

 Genci Temali

----------


## Fiori

Faleminderit që i solle këtu Alda. Si pikturat ashtu dhe materialin. Coptimi i Trojeve dhe Marrveshja më pëlqyen në veçanti!

Përshëndetje...

----------

